# Fish Finder Issue



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

I have an Eagle Fish Finder, Cuda 250 I believe. It seems to show depth and detail of the bottom very well but it never shows fish. Do I need to increase the sensitivity of my fish finder? Could the transducer be going bad? Anyone have any tips to help out?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Does this have fish ID? I have an Eagle 380 and I turn anything off that marks fish with a symbol and depth,Then I adjust the sensitivity to show fish as arch's or partial arch's depending speed and size of fish. Transducers can be tricky at times. I fooled with mine for a while until I gave up and put it on a portable mount,Problem solved(at least for me). Hope this helps.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm I'll have to try that. There is a setting to have fish shown as symbols. So if I turn that up, jack up the sensitivity, the fish will show up as arches? What is the drawback of having the sensitivity up? There is also something on there about surface noise I believe. Should I have that turned down too? Thanks man.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The "right" sensitivity setting depends on the clarity of the water. If it's too high you will pick up every tiny thing and your screen will be a cloudy mess. You just have to adjust it, starting with the middle setting until you are happy with it. Surface noise is the same thing. You don't really care what's in the top foot or so in most cases so don't confuse the picture.

I turn on "Fish ID" and let the computer do the work for me. The true "arches" are pretty rare because they only really happen when a fish swims directly within the cone. You are much more likely to get partial arches or just spots on the screen. I know that some purists argue about that but I've had Lowrance and Humminbird experts tell me it's not worth effort to try to interpret arches.

MC


----------

